# Here's my first BMW



## zentenn (May 20, 2005)

Here it is in it's new home. I live in Florida and couldn't wait to get the tinting applied
I hope everyone likes it :thumbup:


----------



## iplayazi (Apr 17, 2005)

Sweet car :bigpimp: 

Lots of use for the convertible where you are!!


----------



## CalRSX07 (Sep 28, 2005)

zentenn said:


> Here it is in it's new home. I live in Florida and couldn't wait to get the tinting applied
> I hope everyone likes it :thumbup:


im new to BMWs and im interested in buying one... i really like those rims (simple but clean) and i was wondering what they're called, what model they come with... because all i see is the "common" ones that come with most of the 02/03 330s but i really love those rims and if i bought a BMW is there a place i could get them?


----------



## Rob V (Apr 4, 2005)

Awesome! Just yesterday I saw one just like that on the road and I commented on how sweet they are. Congrats!


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

CalRSX07 said:


> i really like those rims (simple but clean) and i was wondering what they're called, what model they come with...


Those rims are 17 x 8.0 Five Spoke (Styling 119) cast alloy wheels, 225/45R-17. They come with the 325i/Ci Sport Package for MY 2004+ (I believe, are the correct years).


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

zentenn said:


> Here it is in it's new home. I live in Florida and couldn't wait to get the tinting applied
> I hope everyone likes it :thumbup:


 :thumbup: Love the facelifted Ci.

Cool Avatar, do you have a larger version?


----------



## jaydoc1 (Mar 20, 2005)

misterlance said:


> :thumbup: Love the facelifted Ci.
> 
> Cool Avatar, do you have a larger version?


Here you go. :thumbup:


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

jaydoc1 said:


> Here you go. :thumbup:
> ]


Sweet! Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## jaydoc1 (Mar 20, 2005)

This may be the biggest thread hijacking in history but here's a link to a video of an F-14 fly-by creating similar condensation cones.

http://www.sonicbooms.org/images/jet1.mpeg


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

jaydoc1 said:


> *This may be the biggest thread hijacking in history* but here's a link to a video of an F-14 fly-by creating similar condensation cones.
> 
> http://www.sonicbooms.org/images/jet1.mpeg


No, no dude... there's been MUCH bigger then that...

Love the car... favorite 3 series CVT of all time. Tint look great.

Now would someone please explain how that vapor cone thing happens... anyone have a good explanation? It's very cool. I wish the vid had sound.


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

SpeedFreak! said:


> No, no dude... there's been MUCH bigger then that...
> 
> Love the car... favorite 3 series CVT of all time. Tint look great.
> 
> Now would someone please explain how that vapor cone thing happens... anyone have a good explanation? It's very cool. I wish the vid had sound.


This thread should explain it. They are sonic booms.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=113456


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

misterlance said:


> This thread should explain it. They are sonic booms.
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=113456


Thanks... :thumbup:


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

SpeedFreak! said:


> Now would someone please explain how that vapor cone thing happens... anyone have a good explanation? It's very cool. I wish the vid had sound.


The vapor cone you see is *not* caused by sonic booms. It is created by the shape and orientation of the aircraft's surfaces passing through the air, creating extreme low pressure areas that cool the air and condense the water vapor in the air. It's possible to create the cloud without sonic booms and possible to create sonic booms without the cloud.

http://www.fluidmech.net/tutorials/sonic/prandtl-glauert-clouds.htm
http://chamorrobible.org/gpw/gpw-20040817.htm

You can also sometimes see the same condensation form on the top of an airliner's wing during low-speed maneuvers (it's pretty cool to watch from a window seat):
http://www.galleryoffluidmechanics.com/conden/si_330b.htm


----------

